# Need engine advice Benidorm



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

My Swift 630L on a fiat ducato 2.8 2005 has developed a noise on acceleration. I would best describe it as a sort of air hissing noise. It occurs if I put my foot down but seems to disappear when not under load ie, cruising speed.I will be in Benidorm all next week and would ask if anyone can advise of a garage in the area. Thankyou all. I need to put my mind at rest.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like a problem with the boost hose from the turbo either come off or split?


----------



## Mobie (Dec 12, 2010)

check your intercooler, if its lowdown could have sustained some stone damage, slight hole would give hiss under load.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

djp30 said:


> Sounds like a problem with the boost hose from the turbo either come off or split?


Agreed,

Locate your turbo, follow the pipe and check for a hole, crack, or the pipe partialy disconnected


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would also say a boost hose leak. I would check the big hoses that go from the air filter to the turbo and from the turbo to the intercooler (radiator type thing, probably in front of water radiator behind front grill, it may be behind the air con rad if you have air con), then to intercooler and inlet manifold. I would check the hoses for splits and any signs of rubbing. The other thing to look at is where the jubilee clips are on the hoses, as they are some times over tightened and cut into the hose.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

There is an excellent Fiat garage in Denia, they sorted out my engine management light problem whilst I waited and the charge was very low.

The name is Moto Carma and if you leave the motorway at Ondara and take the road towards Denia you will find them on the right hand side of the road very near to the town itself.

Drive up the side of the garage and service reception is on the right. The receptionist does speak a little English.


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

must agree sounds like split hose will only be between turbo and intercooler or intercooler and engine or couldnbe blown gasket on manifold.have you also lost power say 10-20%????
regards 
Steve


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Many thanks to all for your replies. I had a very good look at all the hoses this morning and found that one of the large hoses that run to the intercooler had rubbed against a piece of plastic causing a split. I have managed to bind it with tape and cushion it and hopefully this will hold until I can source a replacement.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Success!!!!
What a fabulous site this is


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Just an update to say that I managed to locate a Fiat dealer just across the road from Carrefours. The chap in the parts department spoke better english than my spanish and the replacement hose will be here in two days time.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh I do love a happy ending.    :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby

now that has to be worth the subs. :wink: :wink:


----------

